# Fuente de tv lcd Lg sin voltaje en secundario



## kevinyo88 (Ago 21, 2014)

fuente de tv lcd lg no me entrega voltaje en secundario, saque el tr mosfet , y esta en buen estado, medí componentes están bien, lo único que sospecho es el integrado oscilador, pero no encuentro su datashet no se cuales son sus entradas y salidas de voltaje, que mas puedo chekear? o mejor aun como identificar si el integrado esta oscilando?
agrego fotos con mediciones de voltaje

las mediciones con repecto a tierra


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

verifica que no tenga algun corto en algunas de sus salidas ,en el secundario de la fuente


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Si buscas en google "como probar sí fuente conmutada oscila" vas a encontrar diagramas y hasta un video en youtube.
Para otras cosas creo que tendremos que consultar a la bola de cristal.


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 21, 2014)

Podría haber espiras en corto en el transformador chopper. Eso lo puedes chequear con un medidor de ESR como el Capacheck por ejemplo. Si dudas del integrado PWM y ya revisaste el trafo, cambialo. Yo me volví loco buscando pero lo pude conseguir, lo cambié y finalmente me di cuenta que la falla provenía del chopper.... en fin, buena suerte!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

a mi el que mas me costo fue uno que de repente dejaba de funcionar, tenia desoldado el alambre del transformador, justo en donde agarra el terminal que va soldado a la placa, y no lo vi asta que saque el transformador


----------



## Lucho LP (Ago 21, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a mi el que mas me costo fue uno que de repente dejaba de funcionar, tenia desoldado el alambre del transformador, justo en donde agarra el terminal que va soldado a la placa, y no lo vi asta que saque el transformador



También lo he visto! Por la elevada frecuencia de trabajo muchas veces se quiebra la soldadura de modo imperceptible, y basta solamente con resoldar los terminales. Buena observación Majestad.
Saludos!


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ago 21, 2014)

pero el shoper me mide continuidad, lo desoldare ahber si me da continuidad desoldadoç


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ago 21, 2014)

amigos, dessolde el shoper y en el primario ahy dos bobinas que me dan continuidad , pero en el secundario no me da continuidad


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 21, 2014)

Si no te da continuidad en ninguna parte cambialo

O de última raspa un poco los cables en cada pin y medi de vuelta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2014)

sacale unas fotos a los pines,lo mas cerca posible


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ago 22, 2014)

aqui estan las mediciones de lo pines del shoper



amigos resolde soldaduras y en el secundario del shopper me dio continuidad pero aun no oscila


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

busca la hoja de datos del ic de la fuente , en la hoja esta el circuito de aplicacion


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ago 22, 2014)

aqui esta el datashet del integrado amigos, sera que me pueden guiar para ver i el integrado esta en mal estado?


----------

